
Jack Bogle: The Undisputed Champion of the Long Run - grellas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/jack-bogle-the-undisputed-champion-of-the-long-run-1472855372
======
AstroJetson
Latched onto Vanguard Funds when I was 23 haven't looked back. Combination of
low fees and getting averages has worked out well.

Key thing is to put money in every time you have a chance (and even when you
don't). The long term of growth makes a difference even for small amounts. If
you have a child in your circle consider getting an account open for them.
Rather than that shirt or toy you were going give, put that money in the
account.

